# The Wedge by Whizz



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone use this brush? My BM dealer gave me one. 

...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nope haven't seen them. Looks cool though.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

A unidirectional brush?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Left or right handed? I talked to a person looking for a job today and he was asking if we had left handed brushes . I told him no just right handed. :whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I imagine it would be good for base.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Gimmicky. 

Is that a word?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

:icon_eek: The whizz a gimmick :icon_eek:


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

arrowworthy has one as well, have not tried.


----------

